

Twitter Is Pushing Celebrities and Publishers to Stop Using Meerkat - simas
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/12/this-stream-aint-big-enough-for-the-both-of-us/

======
ultimape
Lost me at 'sources say'.

------
tomglindmeier
Meerkat will have no chance against Periscope with the support of Twitter. In
two years we will hardly remember what Meerkat was. Sad but true.

~~~
zabramow
Not convinced either will last, but Twitter is effectively mashing on a pimple
and making it worse. Prediction: this will help Meerkat's brand + hurt
Periscope's.

